# Stretched Scrim



## JHWelch (May 20, 2010)

I am not sure if this is the write category to post this, so sorry if it is.

My high school theatre has both a Cyc and a Scrim, and I know that most theatres put the cyc behind the scrim so that the cyc is on the furthest back batten. We would do this if it were not for the fact that the Scrim is too long and would hang down in front of the cyc.

I always thought this was because someone was an idiot when they purchased it, but recently learned that somehow the Scrim _stretched_ after we purchased it. I don't know if this is better or worse. It makes sense now why the scrim is not actually rectangular anymore.

I was wondering if anyone knew a way to Unstrech a drop? Or at the very least, make it shorter so we don't have to worry about it hanging in front of the cyc. I included pictures so you can see the awful bowing at the sides.

Dropbox - Photos - Online backup, file sync and sharing made easy.


----------



## Footer (May 20, 2010)

That is perfectly normal. Scrims naturally hourglass at the top and bottom of the piece. Scrim always has some form of stretch in it. Is this on a deadhung batten or a flying lineset?

sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## derekleffew (May 20, 2010)

From Scrim and Gauze - Theatrical and Stage Fabric - I. Weiss :

> Note: When hung without any side support, sharkstooth scrim manifests an hourglass effect that is natural in the weave. If the sides of a scrim drop cannot be masked and are visible to the audience, we recommend supporting them either with shock cord for stationary pieces or side guides for flying pieces.


See the newly created wiki entry hourglassing. And thanks for the pictures.


JHWelch said:


> ... I always thought this was because someone was an idiot when they purchased it, but recently learned that somehow the Scrim _stretched_ after we purchased it. I don't know if this is better or worse. It makes sense now why the scrim is not actually rectangular anymore.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew a way to Unstrech a drop? Or at the very least, make it shorter so we don't have to worry about it hanging in front of the cyc. ...


It's unlikely that the scrim stretched vertically over time. It's possible for it to be re-hemmed, but this should only be attempted by someone with experience sewing softgoods.


----------



## MNicolai (May 20, 2010)

You can always have a seamster or seamstress cut material off of the top or bottom.

There are people out there who can do amazing things with fabric, though. Things I can't even begin to comprehend because they are so talented in an area that I am so awful at. Make a couple phone calls to people in your area and see what they say. One way or another this is a job you'll have to outsource.

Also, before we get ahead of ourselves, are you certain it has actually _stretched_? Is it possible it's just always been too long?


----------



## JHWelch (May 20, 2010)

It flies. The shape is not a problem. The stretching wouldn't be either except it is long enough that it can be seen even when it is flown all the way out.

If we support it now would it reverse the stretching?


----------



## JBrennan (May 20, 2010)

Another question I have is if you store the scrim with the pipe kept in the bottom pocket of the scrim? If you do, this could be why it has stretched so much over time. When the scrim is not in use for a show or long periods, you should remove the bottom pipe to help reduce the stretching and let it resettle a bit to its natural size. 

If you are doing a show where the scrim needs to be flown out for one scene and in for another, you could try using something not as heavy in the pocket at the bottom of the scrim maybe. So that it doesn't stretch as much but still has tension not to ripple when its down. Conduit pipe or chain may be lighter than what you're using now. 

(Edited out this part per derekleffew's correction below.)

Good luck.


----------



## derekleffew (May 20, 2010)

JBrennan said:


> ... is to simply spray it with a light mist of water. ...


I would not recommend this, as the water will dissolve the salts used in the flameproofing, and upon evaporation will leave behind crystalized white deposits.


----------

